# grub.conf missing [solved]

## gr8fuljames

O.K. this is weird I was looking at another post today and tried to take a look at my grub.conf. To my surprize when I was attempting this I could not find it. Correct me if I'm wrong but shouldn't it be "/boot/grub/grub.conf" After trying to view it with nano -l /boot/grub/grub.conf it brought me back to prompt. I guessed I typed something wrong so this time I did 

nano -l /boot/g (then tab) which gave nothing so I deleted the g and got boot and kernel as my two choices ok did another b  (then tab) which gave me nano -l /boot/boot/g guess what nothing again delete g tab tab and get boot and kernel again.

 My system does boot as far as I know I rebooted just the other day and everything was fine so where is my grub.conf and what are all these "boot" and "kernel" 

 This may seem confusing I know I'm confused this is copied right from the terminal which this happened...

the last line is where I kept hitting b then tab until it gave up.

```
mybox ~ # nano -l /boot/grub/grub.conf

mybox ~ # nano -l /boot/boot/

boot/   kernel

mybox ~ # nano -l /boot/boot/boot/

boot/   kernel

mybox ~ # nano -l /boot/boot/boot/boot/

boot/   kernel

mybox ~ # nano -l /boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/

boot/   kernel

mybox ~ # nano -l /boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot

```

Last edited by gr8fuljames on Sun Dec 31, 2006 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## js-x.com

2 possible issues...

1) you might not have the /boot partition actually mounted.

# df

this will show you the volumes mounted.

For me - I see a line with this:

```

/dev/hdc1                69972     10079     56280  16% /boot

```

2) the file might be deleted.  the file is only used to set up the master boot record.  when you do the grub-install command it will take the information from the grub.conf file and use it to write the master boot record.

if this is the case, just re-create and go from there with a new grub install

IMHO:

If its working - you might not want to mess with it.

----------

## Kaste

The boot phenomenon is easily explained. boot is just a symlink to '.' , i.e. the current directory. This is a compatability thing so there is no difference between having a separate boot disk or making it a plain folder under the root file system. 

I'd also second the idea that it is not mounted. df is a way to see it, mount is another. If it's not there look into /etc/fstab and see if there is an entry for it. Most likely it has noauto set after it which means you can mount it manually with mount /boot but it is not done automatically at boot. 

Executing ls /boot/ -la could be enlightening as well btw. 

@js-x.com I seriously doubt no 2) I'm fairly sure grub reads those in every time you start it. I never do grub-install and i change the menu.lst = grub.conf a lot.

----------

## gr8fuljames

OK ignore the crazy man behind the keyboard. I'm feeling really stupid now it wasn't mounted.

I just kinda freaked out there when I couldn't see it...

 Thanks

----------

